# Air Quality in Pavia Province



## Oliver Cole (14 d ago)

Hi all,

I have been dreaming about buying a holiday home in Italy for several years...I’m a U.K. national so I’m just looking to stay for less than 90 days at a time. I have found a house I want to go and visit which is close to the river Po not far from Alessandria...However I started reading about Italian air quality and it seems very low..even compared to the U.K. My question is does anyone on here live in the area and have experience of this Poor air quality?..Is it really as bad as the data suggests in rural areas?

cheers Ollie


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Summer or winter? Winter smog is going to be worse because of heating. Also overcast winter weather tends to hold the smog in.

I can't speak to Alessandria but I've had winter trips to Venice that the smog has really hit by asthma. This year luckily was okay. I guess more people are switching to heat pumps.


----------

